# Sump Question



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to saltwater aquariums however have had freshwater fish for the last 12 years. Recently I decided to start a saltwater reef tank and began reading a lot about the hobby.

I cannot find a whole lot of information on Sump's for the aquarium style that I purchased. I have a 46 Gallon Seaclear acrylic aquarium and a Aquatic Fundamentals 46 Gallon Bowfront aquarium stand. This stand has a fair amount of space inside for a sump. (The width at the narrowest portion is 11" which is the biggest problem with a sump) The tank stand has no dividers to prevent a longer tank and as a result I have ordered (well priced for order) a custom tank that is 10.5" wide, 16" high, and 28" long.

I am wondering if this setup would fuction properly in a sump;










Any help / advice you guys can give me would be greatly appritiated. I am new to saltwater aquariums and would appritate the advice. I am searched all over the net and purchased a bunch of books, but somehow setting up a sump on a 46 gallon bowfront has very little information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, this would be the piping


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

That is how mine works. Dont think you need return pump plumbing to go back to skimmer section tho. Just straight from return section up to tank. Save on unnecessary pluming. _


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks chewie. Wasnt sure if i needed the plumbing with shut off back to the intake was just thinking in the event pump flow goes to high for the overflow would be nice to slightly lower return by just turning the shut off to direct the extra water to drop back into the intake. But if its not needed i might just save myself the extra cash / work.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually have the down pipe to the skimmer "box" which then goes into the refugium section and then to a return pump section. Very simple design and minimal plumbing.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Seahorse. I might end up changing it to that type of design as well would be less plumbing thats for sure


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I liked your original design, cant have too many adjustments because without knowing how your sump return pump is going to return water to the tank in comparison to the drain from your overflow those extra adjustments may be a bit of a pain at the time but not having to listen to the toilet flushing sound is priceless, 

also i have found that you can save alot of headache by adding a "sock "to the end of your overflow pipe to catch larger detris that will fall from your overflow, get a couple and you can swap em out fast and have one on deck while you clean the other.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I just use a bare tank, ATo to maintain water levels and various reactors/skimmer and no liverock in the sump


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

hmm now im not really sure what to do but i looked up that "sock" and ended up getting a few cause that defiantely seems like a great idea to capture larger stuff and prevent it from getting sucked up by equipment.

Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you can buy them but i used a section of some old micro fabric, i stole from the wife's stuff and a zap strap, but anything made out of thinsulate , i doubt the real ones are $$ but my lfs dont carry stuff like that, some of the fancy smancy sumps have a stainless strainer, same concept but you get the idea


----------

